# The Radio



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

This letter was sent to the Kirkcaldy High School Principal's office after the school had sponsored a luncheon for pensioners. An elderly lady received a new radio at the lunch as a door raffle prize and was writing to say thank you.

Dear Kirkcaldy High School ,

God bless you for the beautiful radio I won at your recent Old Age Pensioners luncheon. I am 87 years old and live at the Raith home for Elderly Ladies. All of my family has passed away so I am all alone. I want to thank you for the kindness you have shown to a forgotten old lady.

My roommate is 95 and has always had her own radio; but, she would never let me listen to it. She said it belonged to her long dead husband, and understandably, wanted to keep it safe.

The other day her radio fell off the nightstand and broke into a dozen pieces. It was awful and she was in tears. She asked if she could listen to mine, and I was overjoyed to have the chance to tell her to s** off.
Thank you for that wonderful opportunity.

God bless you all.

Yours sincerely,


Isa.


----------



## AnnW (Sep 6, 2011)

Great. I wasn't expecting that


----------



## Barb3234 (Sep 6, 2011)

Classic! Sounds like a lovely lady, not!


----------



## Caroline (Sep 6, 2011)

DOn't you just love little old ladies who bear a grudge...


----------



## gail1 (Sep 6, 2011)

like it she sounds like my kind of person lol


----------



## trophywench (Sep 6, 2011)

I like Isa.  I wish she were my granny!


----------

